# helicopter tree trimming



## brown down (Mar 28, 2013)

I saw this on the news last night and well i can thing of a million things that could go wrong with this contraption, how this was ever approved for use is beyond me. working that close with high tension power lines with ten or so spinning, blades swinging from a cable, what could possibly go wrong?????


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2013)

I was sitting in a box stand on a power line right of way in east Tx one year when one of those came down it. It did have but one huge circular blade and it was not quite as flexible at the joint. I was amazed and watch it for awhile. Finally vacated the box stand cuz it looked like it may get a saw trimming also. LOL


----------



## daugher12 (Mar 28, 2013)

The guy in the helo must have some softball size nads!


----------



## jmurray (Mar 28, 2013)

good old fashioned american ingenuity


----------



## brown down (Mar 28, 2013)

daugher12 said:


> The guy in the helo must have some softball size nads!



you got that right, one strong gust of wind and hits those high tension power lines and gets tangled up in, prob from the looks of the lines, 100-150,000 volts or higher.. I can't see the insulators to tell, but that arc flash if he hit two or more phases would be catastrophic to say the least! hope he is getting paid good money for that gig


----------



## EricJS (Mar 28, 2013)

That guy's gotta be a redneck.


----------

